# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Pronounciation help

## tdk2fe

Heya, 
I've got to give a presentation tomorrow for class, and while its not a french class, i've got to pronounce the following groups: 
La Ligue Contre Le Racisme Et L'Antisemitisme
L'Union Des Etudiants Juifs De France 
I was wondering if anybody could give me a quick recording, or maybe a phonetical english spelling of these two French groups.  Much appreciated, thanks! 
tdk

----------


## Красота-то какая

Hope it's not too late?

----------


## tdk2fe

Certainly not late ))  I still have about 24 hrs for class.... thanks a lot! 
tdk

----------


## Spiderkat

Here's one with no accent.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Here's one with no accent.

 There is also one thing that is slightly different with yours... hmm...

----------


## Spiderkat

> There is also one thing that is slightly different with yours... hmm...

 What would the ...hmm... look or sound like if you elaborated?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

... the voice is completely different!!!   ::    I thought it would have been the same, just without the accent!  ::   
Ok. Don't mind me.

----------


## Spiderkat

Gotcha! You actually thought and expected that you would hear a sweet and romantic voice like Красота-то какая's. It must have been such a real disappointment for you.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It was   ::  You could have at least tried to make it as nice as her voice  ::

----------

